
The $200T Gold Rush That Has Reshaped Private Banking - walterbell
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-11-24/the-200-trillion-gold-rush-that-has-reshaped-private-banking
======
idDriven
Wealth begats more wealth, and this trend accelerates when unchecked. Many of
the themes of this article reminded me of data from Capitol in the 21st
Century by Thomas Piketty.

edit: formatting

